# Shopping for a Mil-Spec



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

Am looking to purchase a new 1911 A1 Mil-Spec. I know price can vary by a considerable amount, depending on vender.
Anyone have a dealer they know gives a good deal?
Thoughts on price range (From--To).
Websites?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Best deals here in Florida is at the Gun Shows. Dealers are getting over $600 and shows around $550 and less. Good luck.


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks. Been doing a little web surfing just now. Have seen the PB9108LP range from $525 to over $600. I live in N/W Montana and have no dealers around, do get a gun show in Kalispell once in a while. Will check it out.

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here I can get them from $500-$600 at Houston guns hows - stainless is a bit more.

I paid $450 for one in stainless in 1997.


----------

